# snake leash



## oxyranus (Apr 30, 2007)

Has any one seen or used these before just came across them on the net thought id share.


----------



## cyclamen (Apr 30, 2007)

i would NEVER EVER EVER use them. snakes are not dogs.


----------



## Chris89 (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah.. I would never use them either! I think that Ziggy is just happy to sit on my hand and take in the sun.. Imagen what damge the leash could cause to the snake.


----------



## tooben (Apr 30, 2007)

i think ya would have to have it bloody tight.


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 30, 2007)

i cant see it,..what am i missing?


----------



## Chris89 (Apr 30, 2007)

why post the same thread twice?


----------



## oxyranus (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.snakewalker.com/ yeah i wouldnt either just wondering what you guys thought.


----------



## oxyranus (Apr 30, 2007)

chris-cool said:


> why post the same thread twice?


accident sorry forgot the link


----------



## Chris89 (Apr 30, 2007)

would of been easier just to post the link in this thread.


----------



## cris (Apr 30, 2007)

very disturbing


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 30, 2007)

thanks fro re-posting that (i hate missing out on stuff)
couldnt see Loki being happy with one of those, he likes to think hes a free range snake.


----------



## -=Surflifesaver=- (Apr 30, 2007)

i think it looks uncomfortable


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 30, 2007)

From my understanding they are illegal to use on reptiles in Australia.


----------



## militant_vixen (Apr 30, 2007)

That is just plain wrong, those poor animals, its as bad as using choke chains on dogs!


----------



## bjbk18 (Apr 30, 2007)

I wouldnt use it either they wouldnt be able to move right and would hurt themselfs if they tried to strike


----------



## IsK67 (Apr 30, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> From my understanding they are illegal to use on reptiles in Australia.



I hadn't heard that.

Do you have a link to that info?

IsK


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 30, 2007)

> That is just plain wrong, those poor animals, its as bad as using choke chains on dogs!


Anyone who uses a choke chain on a dog needs to be taught themselves the right way and the wrong way to use it. Choke chains for dogs are great for training when used properly. When used improperly they can do serious damage to the dog, especially pups.


----------



## nickamon (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow, that's a pretty special kind of stupid right there. 

I wonder if my snake could handle my dog's walking routes? /joke


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 30, 2007)

IsK67 said:


> I hadn't heard that.
> 
> Do you have a link to that info?
> 
> IsK



I hate looking for these things :lol:... Listed as 2.D: Under the Code of Practice For The Welfare Of Animals - Private Keeping of Reptiles (Victoria)

I don't know what the regs are like in any other State but tethers or leashes in relation to reptiles aren't allowed in Vic.



> Reptiles must not be restricted or restrained by the
> use of a leash or tether.



http://www.dpi.vic.gov.au/dpi/nreni...99def151cfd4ca256f0f001b052b/$FILE/AG1134.pdf


----------



## monix (Apr 30, 2007)

why not get a cat carry for the feline as well...  hehehe


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 30, 2007)

PMSL at the cat carrier!!!


----------



## IsK67 (Apr 30, 2007)

Awesome. Good to see someone had already thought to legislate on it.

Maybe this should be linked to from this site for future reference. How about it Mods?

IsK



moosenoose said:


> I hate looking for these things :lol:... Listed as 2.D: Under the Code of Practice For The Welfare Of Animals - Private Keeping of Reptiles (Victoria)
> 
> I don't know what the regs are like in any other State but tethers or leashes in relation to reptiles aren't allowed in Vic.
> 
> http://www.dpi.vic.gov.au/dpi/nreni...99def151cfd4ca256f0f001b052b/$FILE/AG1134.pdf


----------



## IsK67 (Apr 30, 2007)

monix said:


> why not get a cat carry for the feline as well...  hehehe



That screw needs to be 3 times that length.


IsK


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 30, 2007)

> Reptiles must not be restricted or restrained by the
> use of a leash or tether.


Drilling a turtles shell and tying a line to it.I remember when this was a common practice,endorsed by the local petshop, to stop your turtle from escping.
I think the cruelty issues involved with this common practice led to the law being made.


----------



## cris (Apr 30, 2007)

militant_vixen said:


> That is just plain wrong, those poor animals, its as bad as using choke chains on dogs!



Not really even in the same category, as pointed out they can be very useful when used properly. As for them hurting dogs, it might be possible if its a small dog, but with a rotti with a 250mm wide neck it would literally pull an average persons arm out of its socket before damaging the dog. All the dog needs to do is stop pulling and dogs are smart enough to know that. Its OK to walk a dog like its a dog IMO


----------



## IsK67 (Apr 30, 2007)

ssssnakeman said:


> Drilling a turtles shell and tying a line to it.I remember when this was a common practice,endorsed by the local petshop, to stop your turtle from escping.
> I think the cruelty issues involved with this common practice led to the law being made.



I've never heard of that. Amazing what Humans will do.

IsK


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 30, 2007)

Not only that Isk,but it was also common for kids pet turtles to be painted, sometimes with leadbased paints,which led to heartache for the kid and slow death for the turt.
Thankfully this dosnt happen anymore either.(i hope).


----------



## motman440 (Apr 30, 2007)

ssssnakeman said:


> it was also common for kids pet turtles to be painted, sometimes with leadbased paints.



thats horrid. i cant believe how stupid people used to be!


----------



## monix (Apr 30, 2007)

they are only stupid in hindsite.
we are only as smart as what technology/education allows us to be....

we have come along way in such a short time... GO THE INTERWEBANET!


----------



## Southside Morelia (May 10, 2007)

That leads awesome. I'm going to get one made with 15 attached all side by side to take all my clan for a walk at once!!! :lol:


----------



## cement (May 10, 2007)

Only in America


----------



## wardy (May 12, 2007)

iv seen them in a few petshops aswell as iguana leashes and stuff.


----------



## IsK67 (May 12, 2007)

wardy said:


> iv seen them in a few petshops aswell as iguana leashes and stuff.



Must be a big market for the iguana leashes here in aus.

They obviously did their research before investing.

Not.

IsK


----------



## Yann (May 12, 2007)

monix said:


> why not get a cat carry for the feline as well...  hehehe



This is just brilliant idea....!!
Just like the snake walker....
The guys who created those torture devices are business men... their focus is to make big money... they don't give a s..t about the animal's well-being... a leash for a snake... I have to say you have to be pretty insane to first think about it, and definitely out of your mind to produce it...! no herp/keepers would buy such a thing... (well, I hope not...)


----------



## Zanejb (May 13, 2007)

ive seen the iguana body leads (the ones that go over the body and support that way rather than the neck) and they dont seem too bad i guess, may be usefull for those who want to take there laceys for a walk............or not, but a snake leash? thats just weird and the snakes in those pics off the link (even though this is in america so i wouldnt know the snakes species) they look venemous to me! at first glance i didnt really think and i thought it was a tiger snake hahahaha.


----------



## Mrs Mac (May 13, 2007)

I can't believe ppl would actually use that product!!!. This need a flame suit to come out!


----------



## amageingrace (May 17, 2007)

thats just plain wrong!:x


----------



## martyn_tann (May 17, 2007)

hey lets just take a 14 foot olive for a walk down the maine street. ha ha or better yet how bout a scrub. very practical.


----------



## Tsidasa (May 17, 2007)

scm1 said:


> That leads awesome. I'm going to get one made with 15 attached all side by side to take all my clan for a walk at once!!! :lol:



lmfao now that would be a site to see


----------



## sxc_celly (May 17, 2007)

Well said Militant Vixen - couldnt have said it better myself. How disturbing.


----------

